# Is this joint strong enough?



## Steliz (25 Jun 2019)

Hi all,

I need an assembly table so I have put together a design in sketch up.







It consists of two and a half frames (90mm x 30mm) which will have butt joints with screws. I don't have a pocket hole jig so I will have to screw through the long rails into the end grain of the short rails. 
Is it necessary to make thes joints stronger by housing them and/or replacing the screws with dowels?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Inspector (25 Jun 2019)

I wouldn't put a car on it but more than strong enough especially with a little glue added.

Pete


----------



## rafezetter (25 Jun 2019)

I guess that all depends on just exactly HOW stong you want them to be. Screwing into endgrain is still pretty good if the material is plywood of decent quality with few voids etc.

If you are sure it's going to be a permanent bench that you won't wish to dismantle** then sure glued dowels will be pretty secure.

** or redesign in a few months 

If you are unsure if making it non dismantelable is a good idea you can do what several members advise and that's to set dowels in the short rail perpendicular to the end grain, so that when you screw into the endgrain it catches the dowel as sidegrain (forming a T shape).

You could do 1 dowel or a couple, your choice really - would have to be hardwood obviously - at least size 10mm of the standard bought ones or even a cut section of broomhandle, which is usually hardwood. I keep a selection of broken ones and salvaged wooden curtain poles (also almost always hardwood) from skips for just such tasks.

There's also the possibility of screwing diagonally into some chuncky triangular internal corner blocks?

(hope that wasn't too much of a lecture)


----------



## Doug71 (25 Jun 2019)

It will be fine just screwed, once you get the legs etc all screwed to it nothing will be moving, especially if you use a bit of glue.


----------



## Steliz (25 Jun 2019)

OK, thanks.
The frame will be made from pine with ply for the shelves so it's the pine short rails end grain that will be used.
I will have a go with the perpendicular dowel option for the frame joints but the legs will be attached with screws. I don't know if I will ever have to dismantle it but if I do this will allow me to get it through the door. I did consider the corner blocks but I would need 32 on this table so I thought I'd try a little 'research' first.
Thanks.


----------



## Doug71 (25 Jun 2019)

If the ply is screwed down to the frames the frames won't be coming apart.


----------



## thetyreman (25 Jun 2019)

rafezetter":2pdwdyr5 said:


> (hope that wasn't too much of a lecture)


 ](*,)


----------



## MikeG. (25 Jun 2019)

thetyreman":2w4xevst said:


> rafezetter":2w4xevst said:
> 
> 
> > (hope that wasn't too much of a lecture)
> ...



Don't bite.


----------



## Mrs C (25 Jun 2019)

That’s how I did my first bench and it’s still going strong 5 years later.


----------

